# things to add to tinned salmon



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

using tinned salmon to eat after workouts at moment outa protein shake and im skint. what can i add to a tin of salmon to make it a bit more bearable not too keen on it when its on its own?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The BIN !!

Fu*king horrible stuff !


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

I eat it all year round and always have it with wholewheat pasta and half a tin of chopped/peeled tomatoes and broccoli. Delicious!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Milky said:


> The BIN !!
> 
> Fu*king horrible stuff !


if i could afford protein from somewhere else i would its vile bones in it and lot urgh!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

^^The bones are the best bit!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is it cheaper than tuna then mate ?

Are eggs not a better option ?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah would usually get either of them. i just keep getting it for free off mums mate i cant stand it but i cant turn away free protein


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

just put tomato sauce n vinegar with this tin. not sure what i was thinking


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would mate..... l'd rather go without than eat something l cant stomach


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i would also but ive just lost 3/4 of a stone in last 4 weeks due to poor diet and its reliannoyin me off. think id drink wee if it had protein in it right now


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> The BIN !!
> 
> Fu*king horrible stuff !


^^^^^^ X100

Tinned salmon is nasty. Get the Tuna down ya instead.

Cheers

Diggy


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

proper love salmon steaks fresh not sure why tinned is so much worse. looks like ill be force feeding it


----------



## thermique (Sep 15, 2010)

Love every other form of salmon bar tinned. Much prefer to have tuna or tinned sardines/makrel (bones just turn to mush there).


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Tinned sweetcorn and a bit of mayo, mix it all up together. Yum!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I actually like tinned salmon with a bit of mayo & pepper along with a decent salad with vinegarette


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I used to eat it on toast with a fair helping of tabasco but never really liked it tbh, these days the only oily fish I eat is smoked honey glazied and cracked black peppered mackerel......I could eat that all day everyday... :drool:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Conscript said:


> I used to eat it on toast with a fair helping of tabasco but never really liked it tbh, these days the only oily fish I eat is smoked honey glazied and cracked black peppered mackerel......I could eat that all day everyday... :drool:


I often have mackeral...smoked is nice as well as honey glazed...but that can sometimes be too sweet for me. A bit for breakie with slow roasted tomatoes goes down well.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

try firing in a bit of curry sauce, chilli sauce, mayo, lemon juice and pepper, (NOT ALL TOGETHER)

anything to lube it up - give it taste and get it down, its not bad food

tbh - i'd mix it with a can of tommy soup too but i'm a dirty cnut, yumm


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Katy said:


> I often have mackeral...smoked is nice as well as honey glazed...but that can sometimes be too sweet for me. A bit for breakie with slow roasted tomatoes goes down well.


Yeah it is quite sweet tbf, I sometimes add a pinch of lazy garlic and squeeze a quarter lemon over them with a splash of tabasco (I do the same with muscles - seafood ;0) )...Mmmmmm  (  )


----------



## Omega321 (Dec 21, 2009)

Half a pot of mayo and salad cream! Does it for me


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Make salmon fish cakes. Google recipes there's loads. Put a few in a Tupperware and eat post workout. Great protein and carbs!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Conscript said:


> Yeah it is quite sweet tbf, I sometimes add a pinch of lazy garlic and squeeze a quarter lemon over them with a splash of tabasco (I do the same with muscles - seafood ;0) )...Mmmmmm  (  )


Hmm, may try that but without the tabasco. Definately don't like muscles though.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

J55TTC said:


> Make salmon fish cakes. Google recipes there's loads. Put a few in a Tupperware and eat post workout. Great protein and carbs!


Good idea. I often make tinned tuna and tinned salmon fishcakes with mashed potatoe, seasoning and parsley. Made into patties and then covered in egg then breadcrumbs. The fry or oven bake.

I've had rave reveiws from this simple recipe


----------

